# Weekly sermon review?



## reaganmarsh (Apr 2, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren, 

I am interested in any responses y'all might give to this article:

http://micahfries.com/four-reasons-you-need-weekly-sermon-evaluation/

I think that it could prove to be a helpful practice for improving as a preacher, particularly the digital review element.

What are your thoughts?


Disclaimers:

*I have no idea whether or not Micah Fries is Reformed.
*I've never read of any sermon evaluation processes outside of the "prophesyings" that the Puritans used to do.
*I've never done any sort of formal sermon review outside of a seminary classroom.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 2, 2016)

It probably depends on the preacher. The pastor I had before the current one believed strongly in reviews and critiques. So he tried weekly reviews for a while. But he gave those up, opting instead to run his main thoughts past a few trusted people a few days _before_ he preached, and then collect more general reviews every few months. He said he learned that once he preached a particular sermon he had to leave it behind. Dwelling on it just led either to pride or to beating himself up.

But that's one guy. Other men who face other temptations or who benefit from other types of feedback might do well to collect weekly reviews after the fact.

Myself, I think I'm like that pastor I once had. I never listen to recordings of my seminars or interviews, and I don't ask for critiques. I suppose that if I did I might learn a few things, but I'd also be subjecting myself to temptations I'm better off avoiding. The talk is done and I already have a pretty good idea of what worked and what didn't. It's best for me to let God use my words, imperfect as there are, and move on.


----------

